# Hymer Mains Electrics



## 90381 (May 1, 2005)

OK, be gentle with me as it's both my first post and first motorhome.


I Have a Hymer B644 (2003), which unfortunately i have allowed the batteries fully discharge.

Having jump started Molly and got her going i now find that although the Mains circuit is working fine when both connected up and with using the onboard genny. BUT the liesure batteries will not charge up from the mains and the mains light on the battery panel does not light up?.


Second problem, does anyone else have a problem with the Oyster satelite system not locking on?.


I have phoned my supplying dealer(brownhills) but as usual that was a week ago and they have not returned my call.


This is no more than i expected, following past experience
BUT thats another story.



Ta Ta

Richard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard and welcometo this place.

I don't know whether this will be useful to you or not but here goes.

When we were in France last Spring we had a situation when we could not get our leisure battery to charge.
Our base vehicle is a Peugeot with the 2.8HDI engine and this is why I don't know whether this is relevant to you.

We went onto a campsite so that we had electricity and to seek help. A chap offered to try and help and discovered a fuse in the charging line (30 or 35amp) close to the vehicle alternator. It was behind another so we wouldn't have seen it. We replaced it with a spare from the fuses in the bank in the cab and it has been ok since.

We were told later that if the battery gets discharged too much the alternator tries to push too high a charge back in and this can blow the fuse. I don't know if this is true or not but it has been ok since.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

ManxMolly said:


> BUT the liesure batteries will not charge up from the mains and the mains light on the battery panel does not light up?.
> 
> Ta Ta
> 
> Richard


I'm going to state the obvious as you haven't said anything, have you checked (not just a visual check, but with a continuity tester) ALL the fuses as its obvious you've been giving it a hard time.

Its worth pointing out that the leisure battery wouldn't have been used to start the vehicle engine, unless the wiring had been tampered with by someone who didn't realise the eventual consequences of such a move.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









____________________________________________________


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

On my 2003 B634 the yellow mains on indicator light is driven by an output from the Elektroblok charger unit (if the mains input to the charger is unplugged the light goes out), so it seems most of your problems may be caused by the charger not operating. My personally imported Hymer was supplied with 12V and mains circuit diagrams showing several high current fuses in the battery, charger and alternator feeds - is there a circuit in your manual ? tho' I can't find the mains fuse for the charger - it might be in the IEC inlet plug on the charger itself.

The high current fuses are located with the leisure battery under the seat and also behind the vehicle battery in the engine compartment

Alan


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hymer634 said:


> tho' I can't find the mains fuse for the charger - it might be in the IEC inlet plug on the charger itself.
> Alan


Is the IEC plug you refer to a blue 16A 3 pin unit, as shown below? If it is and it has got a fuse, may I ask for the Make and cat No. or a picture as well please. The reason I ask, is that I have yet to come across that style of plug/socket fitted with fuses.










With regard to the circuit diagrams you have, may I also request a scanned copy please as it would be very helpful for future questions. At least I can then give a reasonable educate answer to their questions.

*ManxMolly/Richard*
Do you have any circuit drawings for your specific vehicle you could forward on, to enable us to help you further?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

No, the IEC plug I mean is the mains inlet to the Elektroblok charger - it is like those used on modern electric kettles and other appliances. The one on the Hymer is slightly larger and I suspect may have a fuse inside. I can scan the cct tomorrow.

Alan


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard!



ManxMolly said:


> I Have a Hymer B644 (2003), which unfortunately i have allowed the batteries fully discharge.
> 
> Having jump started Molly and got her going i now find that although the Mains circuit is working fine when both connected up and with using the onboard genny. BUT the liesure batteries will not charge up from the mains and the mains light on the battery panel does not light up?.


Normally in a Hymer (as in most other German motorhomes) there are only very few devices connected directly to the Mains circuit:

- The fridge (only if it is an absorber fridge with 230V/12V/Gas)
- The air condition, if existent
- The battery charger.

All other electrical appliances (water pump, lighting, heating etc.) are running on 12 Volts. And as long as you are hooked up to external power, the 12 V is provided by the battery charger. So if you can while hooked up run all appliances without depleting the battery, the charger must be OK.

That means if no fuse is blown then I am very much afraid that you have killed your leisure battery by totally discharging it. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Charger Plug*

Hi Alan! Or Richard? :wink:



Hymer634 said:


> No, the IEC plug I mean is the mains inlet to the Elektroblok charger - it is like those used on modern electric kettles and other appliances. The one on the Hymer is slightly larger and I suspect may have a fuse inside.


You probably have a plug looking approx. like that:










That is a normal "continental" mains plug (as used in most European countries except Italy, France and UK). There is definitely *no fuse* in it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

No - it is not that, it is smaller and used extensively on professional electronic equipment and some household appliances for the power INLET. I am not referring to the end of the cable which plugs into the mains but to the end which plugs in to the appliance.

Alan


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hymer634 said:


> No, the IEC plug I mean is the mains inlet to the Elektroblok charger - it is like those used on modern electric kettles and other appliances. The one on the Hymer is slightly larger and I suspect may have a fuse inside.


I know some of the kettle plugs are slightly smaller, I expect it's the same size as the ones used on computers etc. Though if the plug is used in hot applications there is sometimes grooves moulded in to the plug and socket to prevent ordinary plugs being used in hot applications. Neither of which I have seen fuses in, but I'd be pleased to find one that has. So that others can see the 'inline' plugs and sockets, I have shown the pickies below (they are not the hot variety)











Hymer634 said:


> I can scan the cct tomorrow.
> Alan


That will be smashing, thank you.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I expect you now realise 'these' plugs have been bothering me 

I used to buy some specialist plugs from an American company who made various 'Hubbell' plugs and sockets which we used on plastic injection type machinery. Though being a German vehicle and knowing German engineers (having worked with them etc.) and what they think of other nationalities engineering abilities, especially the Americans, I doubt it will actually be a Hubbell. But take a look at the plugs and sockets on the following link, as they may be similar. But my money is still on the ones I posted on my previous post.

http://www.thlaudio.com/plugitmne.htm

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 90381 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your replys chaps,

i am unable to get to molly untill the weekend, however, the 12volt kit works so i presume the liesure battery is still alive and takes charge(according to the gauges on control panel) with the engine running, so the problem must be a fuse in the mains charging circuit.




Somewhere  


Ta Ta

Richard


----------



## 90381 (May 1, 2005)

Molly is all sorted now.


Having removed the Elecktrablock and checked inside there was a fuse blown.

Having replaced this when reconnecting to the mains, the fuse blew again immediatley.

Spoke to the vehicle suppliers and then removed and returned unit to them for checking.

They called me back within an hour of recieving the box to say it was fixed and would be returned that night.

When recieved back,refitted it to Molly and know it works fine, Brownhills would not tell me what was wrong but it must have been something simple within the block.


But thanks to all who replied,


PS ( anyone want to hire this loverly beast)



Ta Ta
Richard
Isle of Man


----------

